# Pics of Ibanez 8 string Prototype



## Freddie (May 8, 2006)

http://www.ibanez87.it/italiano/altre-ibanez/rg-8.aspx

Check out this Ibanez 8 stringer. Apparently it was in a guitar show around here in Italy and it's supposed to be a prototype for Steve Vai. I'm not a fan of the looks honestly but I thought some of you guys might like her.


----------



## Donnie (May 8, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Papa Shank (May 8, 2006)

should maybe be in extended range sub-forum but anyway, that looks like a red version of what was at the winter NAMM to me. I'll be half interested in what they say at the summer NAMM


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2006)

Oh man.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 8, 2006)

oh mah gawd.
that's... pretty.

but it doesn't look vai-esque to me (which i see as a plus). You think Vai would have gone with EMGs and that kind of a look if he'd designed it?
Personally that looks more like something.. I'd design. I love it. Wonder how it sounds

photography on those pics is pretty nicely done too.


----------



## nyck (May 8, 2006)

Damn that's badass. Here's a translation of the text from babel fish(crappy I know)

exposed and photographed to Disma 2006 of Rimini, this only prototype to the world has been created from the Ibanez Custom Shop di Los Angeles for Steve Vai for being able to give the Ok to the manico, to the spaziatura of the ropes, spessori several, weight, balance etc here perhaps why of the two EMG and bridge TRS. hour in fact the Ibanez is preparing a definitive model 8-ropes for Goes, sure with Edge bridge (or The-For Edge) and pickups DiMarzio and probably in color white man while we enjoy this... ringrazio infinitely Stefano "Sebo" Xotta and Mogar Music in order to have put to disposition this copy for the pages of ibanez87.it.

I think I might have to reconsider getting another 7, and jump to an 8. I'm curious to how much these will be and how many will be available.


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2006)

I love how they translated "Vai" as "Goes"


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 8, 2006)

Whooooooooooooooo!!!! It hasnt got a black finish!!!

I want.


----------



## Nik (May 8, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!!! My only complaint is the headstock; it shouldn't be as long, it should end where the tuners are rather than continuing to protrude outward.

Holy crap... Vai playing an 8-string Ibanez is bound to be freakin' amazing  

And that also means that there is a good chance for these babies going into production...


----------



## malufet (May 8, 2006)

wow i like it


----------



## nikt (May 8, 2006)

I want it with a reverse 8 in-line tuners headstock

yeah I know it would be too heavy but this isn't a best looking IMO


----------



## Thomas777 (May 8, 2006)

I like, but I like rusty's more I think


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

ROFL I love that babelfish, hahahahaa that was awful.

That finish is pretty wicked, it looks like the other one but red & black instead of blue & silver, I thought the silver looked bad.


----------



## Shorty (May 8, 2006)

Goddamn tittyfucking goddess on a raft!!!!!!! I WANT!


----------



## Papa Shank (May 8, 2006)

nikt said:


> I want it with a reverse 8 in-line tuners headstock
> 
> yeah I know it would be too heavy but this isn't a best looking IMO


Reversed would be hella sweet.


----------



## Nik (May 8, 2006)

Seeing 8 tuners in-line would make me feel depressed every time I have to tune the guitar, I prefer how it is now, though the headstock could be shortened.

Am I the only one who finds the fact that Vai is getting one significant? I mean, he's the guy that made the 7 popular, so... Plus, he hasn't touched 7s in a while, he could be making an awesome comeback of sorts...


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2006)

Oh, might I add, I also love that finish, and I'm wondering if it's the same finish, in copper instead of red with a gloss coat, on his new Jem.


----------



## darren (May 8, 2006)

But can we confirm that Vai is actually getting one? Lots of names get thrown around, and i somehow doubt that anything Ibanez makes for Vai would have a TRS trem on it.


----------



## XEN (May 8, 2006)

Shorty said:


> Goddamn tittyfucking goddess on a raft!!!!!!! I WANT!


Well then!
By the power of greyskull's maggot infested decomposed left nut, I want it too!!

Seriously. That is fucking badass.

That TRS should clue us in to the fact that a production model is forthcoming.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

I think it might just be the counterpart to the NAMM one...I dunno, that would be badass if Vai actually picked up an 8, lol. He'd probably tune it to like 2 6s or some crap like that though, hahaha for some 2-handed tapping madness.


----------



## Mastodon (May 8, 2006)

I remember reading an interview where Vai said that he has played 8 strings before, but doubts that he would ever use one regularly.

And would he use EMG's?

I think I liked the blue finish better though.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (May 8, 2006)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG! 

I've always wanted an Ibanez 8 string.


----------



## David (May 8, 2006)

holy shiznat! I'm sooo GASing right now! They need to release their 8 NOW.  


steve with an 8? That would be sweet!


----------



## Shannon (May 8, 2006)

nikt said:


> I want it with a reverse 8 in-line tuners headstock
> 
> yeah I know it would be too heavy but this isn't a best looking IMO



It's not heavy at all. My old 8-string had an Ibanez 8-inline headstock.


----------



## Leon (May 8, 2006)

i love that headstock. i wish my RG7 had one like that in a 4x3. the finish is pretty damned sweet too. yeah, yeah, i want it too


----------



## shredfreak (May 8, 2006)

I'd love to get my hands on one of those babies when they come out. Few of the minusses for me is that i'm still a student on a tight budget here and that even when it comes out in the US it probably will get released a year later here. Might consider getting a custom shop lateron but those are long term plans sadly enough


----------



## tehk (May 8, 2006)

Good God... There should seriously be an 8 string Prestige line for Ibanez .


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2006)

Freddie said:


> http://www.ibanez87.it/italiano/altre-ibanez/rg-8.aspx
> 
> Check out this Ibanez 8 stringer. Apparently it was in a guitar show around here in Italy and it's supposed to be a prototype for Steve Vai. I'm not a fan of the looks honestly but I thought some of you guys might like her.


That is a nice finish.


----------



## Michael (May 8, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## bostjan (May 8, 2006)

Wow! That finish! It's classy- yet kind of evil-looking.

EMG's and a Lo Pro Edge 8?! Out of this world!~


----------



## Nik (May 8, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> And would he use EMG's?



Good point.

Still, I want one


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 9, 2006)

sweeeet !!!


----------



## keithb (May 9, 2006)

If this ever goes into production, I'm definitely buying one....beautiful!


----------



## goth_fiend (May 9, 2006)

amazing, I wish they would make them for the public, the demand is out there ibanez!!!!


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2006)

Thay will never make an eighth string dfor us... buy an Oni!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 9, 2006)

It's hard to tell for sure from the pictures, but it looks like it's still a 30" scale. That means I for one won't be getting one. I've played the 30" scale Blackmachine proto and it's just too big a scale for guitar.

On the plus side, this is another 8 string from them so it's looking better for a production model. The blue NAMM guitar differed from this as I had an FX-Edge 8 bridge and passives. I imagine this has a TRS as that was easier to make an 8 string version of than the Edge. Doesn't Rusty's 8 have a TRS?


----------



## Mark. A (May 9, 2006)

I love how back in teh day a 6 string was the norm, now 7's are so popular and soon the norm will be a 17 string or summat.



Nice guitar btw


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 9, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> I love how back in teh day a 6 string was the norm, now 7's are so popular and soon the norm will be a 17 string or summat.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guitar btw


i like your thoery mark. 



bostjan said:


> Thay will never make an eighth string dfor us... buy an Oni!



agreed.


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2006)

Yet another more than six strings instrument for Vai to let sit around and gather dust while we howl in frustration... 

Sweet looking finish. 

I'd trade all that light and shade artistic crap for a few well lit, full body shots.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (May 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> I'd trade all that light and shade artistic crap for a few well lit, full body shots.


----------



## XEN (May 9, 2006)

I am beyond confident that the guitar pictured is not a 30" scale. Compare the pickup spacing on it to that of an S7420 and you'll see.


----------



## SevenatoR (May 9, 2006)

Can I get that in a 7? 

Wait....

Let me guess....

"Yeah, if you move to Japan."

PFFFFTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2006)

Pretty sweet looking.


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2006)

SevenatoR said:


> Can I get that in a 7?
> 
> Wait....
> 
> ...



More like...yeah, if you're an endorser!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 9, 2006)

urklvt said:


> I am beyond confident that the guitar pictured is not a 30" scale. Compare the pickup spacing on it to that of an S7420 and you'll see.


 
Well the pickup spacing and the proximity of the bridge to the edge of the body look like the NAMM proto, which was a 30" scale. I have the pictures of that on my work pc, so it was easy to compare. Take a look at it against an RG7420 (as that has a TRS) and you'll see what I mean about the bridge.


----------



## XEN (May 9, 2006)

The spacing on my S7420 is much wider than the EMGs in those pics.

Frankly I would rather have the 30" but I'm confident that this particular one is not. What sucks is that if they actually do come out with an 8 it will probably be a standard scale guitar. BOOOOO!


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2006)

30" is too long for a high a.

25.5" is too short for low F#. Maybe they should do fanned frets.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 9, 2006)

That guitar is sweet looking and all, but I've always wondered if there is really a mainstream market for 8 strings. I know lots of people on here love them. But given that not every manufacturer is big into the 7 string market I just question whether on not something like that would last in the marketplace. If Ibanez does make one I'd jump all over it if you want one. They may not last long. Note how the 27" scale models faded away as did the 7 strings with piezos.


----------



## bostjan (May 10, 2006)

I shed a tear when they stopped making RG1077XL. A lot of peopple here get the idea that a standard production eight is coming. It may be, but it'll take a lot more support and a lot more time. I honestly don't see it happening in the next ten years.


----------



## Donnie (May 10, 2006)

I could see a limited run if not more. Why not? They obviously can make them. 8 strings sure are popping up all over the place and I'm sure someone at Ibanez has taken notice. So why not try to cash in on it? A readily availible 8 string that you wouldn't have to wait an erternity for it to be built? I think people would jump all over that. Even if it had a $2000 price tag. 
Hell, I'm not really into anything with more than 7 strings anymore(let alone an Ibanez) and I'd proably buy one.


----------



## Nik (May 10, 2006)

bostjan said:


> 30" is too long for a high a.
> 
> 25.5" is too short for low F#. Maybe they should do fanned frets.



Just pick one 

As I said in one of the other 8-string threads, I don't believe there is a large market for a $2000 or more 8-string because people would not be willing to invest so much money into such an exotic instrument that they will not be sure if they will be able to play in the first place. However, if someone made a $600 8-string, I'm sure it would sell pretty well because people would be more willing to spend their money. Also, a lot of Rusty/Meshuggah/etc. fans are musicians, so chances are a lot of them would snag one at a lower price.

So yeah, economics sucks


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 10, 2006)

hmmm... if it didnt have emg's and was around 27" and under 2000 i would cream my pants then change them then go to the store that has them and buy one... or beat the guy over the head and run out of the store with it if i didnt have the money.


----------



## XEN (May 10, 2006)

It is going to happen. It's just a matter of time.
Remember when the first 7s came out. Hell those sell for more now than they did them at times. They were pricey, but people got on the bandwagon. Ibanez only stopped producing them for one year and then things picked back up in full swing.
The 8 thing probably won't have the same "mass" appeal but there is a market for it. SYL, Dino Cazares, Meshuggah, Rusty Cooley, not to mention scores of Jazz artists who I'm sure would not mind Ibanez making an 8 readily available.


----------



## bostjan (May 10, 2006)

I don't know of many jazz artists who would play something like that, besides, BC Rich already made a Robert Conti signature eight string jazz guitar and there was no interest in it.

I'd love to see it happen... but hey, maybe monkeys will fly out of my butt.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 10, 2006)

from what I understand they only made 2 or 3 of those guitars, it wasnt a signature model.


----------



## bostjan (May 10, 2006)

I didn't say they made many of them. It is Robert Conti's signature guitar as much as The Matthias Eklundh Caprison is IA's.

Point is, it was made, marketed, ignored, and ceased. It doesn't look good for eight string guitars being mass produced.

Steve Vai has a lot of exposure power towards guitarists, though. He made it possible to buy a mass produced seven string. His exposure has waned over the years, though, and he has had a lot of one-off guitars made for him. We could hope that he does something special with an Ibanez eight, but it's not even very likely.

The best bet for a production eight is from Meshuggah, but it's been years since they got theirs, so it doesn't look at all promising.


----------



## Jeff (May 10, 2006)

I know what they can call the prototype:

The RG-NGTMIBAWCAIM

The long suffix of course stands for Never Going To Make It Because All We Care About Is Money


----------



## Pauly (May 10, 2006)

Pretty slick, but I think if I ever get an 8, it's blatantly going to be a fanned fret job.


----------



## XEN (May 10, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I know what they can call the prototype:
> 
> The RG-NGTMIBAWCAIM
> 
> The long suffix of course stands for Never Going To Make It Because All We Care About Is Money


They'll probably do a run of RG-WOMTGSWCSWDTFPM-8 (We're Only Making This Guitar So We Can Say We Did The First Production Model 8), but it will probably be so banal and ho-hum that (of course) it won't catch on.

About the Jazz artist thing... Charlie Hunter. Sure he plays a fanned fret oddball oneoff type dealie, but there are dozens of Jazz guitarists who would play an 8, a 9, or even a 10 if someone other than Conklin or DeCava made it.
There was no interest in the Robert Conti model because only us guitar freaks (who surf the websites rather than practice) knew about it. It was not promoted, nor was it ever really officially announced, which is surprising for a company like BC Rich who, at least in the beginning, was trying to stray off the beaten path and do new things.

What needs to happen is for a smaller company with some marginal brand name recognition to get their 8s built in Korea and marketed in the low to mid price range. Someone mentioned a $600 8 string. It is possible and probably the way to go to capture the attention of the big guys who would want to capitalize on the trend. There are many quality members on this forum. Is this not something that we could accomplish together? We're not all here to kick each other in the nuts. We're here to promote our collective vision of a better world (at least for us) through expanded range guitars and basses.

Oh wait, sorry, idealism, positivity, and hope. Not generally socially acceptable. I digress.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 10, 2006)

urklvt said:


> What needs to happen is for a smaller company with some marginal brand name recognition to get their 8s built in Korea and marketed in the low to mid price range. Someone mentioned a $600 8 string. It is possible and probably the way to go to capture the attention of the big guys who would want to capitalize on the trend. There are many quality members on this forum. Is this not something that we could accomplish together? We're not all here to kick each other in the nuts. We're here to promote our collective vision of a better world (at least for us) through expanded range guitars and basses.


 
Well that suggests either knocking on Rondo's door or speaking to DPM.


----------



## StevieHimself (May 10, 2006)

Meshuggah has 8-string models courtesy of Ibanez. You can see pics in the 2006 catalog. The ones they have are charcoal grey/black finish and a funky-looking headstock to accommodate 8 strings. They tune theirs to low F# but I'd personally play one with a high-A, like Rusty Cooley does.


----------



## chris9 (May 10, 2006)

i think i might just have to get one for the collection !!!!!


----------



## Freddie (May 10, 2006)

I'm pretty confindent it's not going to happen...


----------



## bostjan (May 10, 2006)

They had pamphlets and a sales pitch for the Robert Conti VIII's. I used to have one. It made the guitar seem meh-meh, actually. There are actually a lot more eight string jazz boxes out there than you mentioned, but they are all awfully obscure.

A $600 eight string?!  Not right away. They'd have to do some serious tooling up, and the first run of production eight strings, you can bet your ass, is going to be over $1000. After no one buys them, the price will creep down to half of whatever it started at, but I'd still say it'd be a safe bet that it'd be well over $600, even at that point.

I think all guitars should have eight strings, but for every one of us, there is some jerkoff who is vehemently opposed to any guitars with more than six strings. Even though I don't care how many strings they have, I still get roasted for bringing up seven strings with these people.

I'm not saying I don't want there to be an Ibanez RG8321 nor RG8620. I would *love*  there to be. But first there would be some sort of limited quantity high quality run to test it out. Even if we all ran out and bought one, there'd still be a chance that Ibanez wouldn't make an intermediate model.


----------



## Jeff (May 10, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Well that suggests either knocking on Rondo's door or speaking to DPM.



DPM should keep doing customs for a year or so, gain some notoriety (sp?) and then keep doing the customs, but get a Korean factory to do a licensed run. If Kurt can do it, so can Dan!!


----------



## Nik (May 11, 2006)

Jeff said:


> DPM should keep doing customs for a year or so, gain some notoriety (sp?) and then keep doing the customs, but get a Korean factory to do a licensed run. If Kurt can do it, so can Dan!!



I'd totally buy one if it's around $600, as I'm sure many on this board would  

bostjan, I agree with what you're saying, it's true, but it's also the reason that an 8-string would not sell well: too much money for an exotic instrument.


----------



## Vegetta (May 11, 2006)

Must...have...now.....


----------



## dpm (May 11, 2006)

> What needs to happen is for a smaller company with some marginal brand name recognition to get their 8s built in Korea and marketed in the low to mid price range.


 


> DPM should keep doing customs for a year or so, gain some notoriety (sp?) and then keep doing the customs, but get a Korean factory to do a licensed run. If Kurt can do it, so can Dan!!


 
I so fucking want to do this it's not funny. The Koreans are now capable of extremely good quality. Anyone do interest free loans? How about repayment free?
All I can say is thanks for the support.
Re. the Ibanez. TRS trem? That would stop me from buying one, no question.


----------



## god_puppet (May 11, 2006)

Rusty cooley has got a similar guitar in black, check it out at his website


----------



## Drache713 (May 11, 2006)

Goddamn, get rid of the floating tremolo and I'd be seriously tempted...although I'd perfer it as a 7, without the emg's too...but beggers can't be choosers!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 11, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> Goddamn, get rid of the floating tremolo and I'd be seriously tempted...although I'd perfer it as a 7, without the emg's too...but beggers can't be choosers!


THe blue one had a fixed bridge.


----------



## Drache713 (May 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> THe blue one had a fixed bridge.


Yeah, the blue one had a fixed bridge and what looked to be dimarzio's...but, it was blue, not red!  and it still has 1 more string than I'd like, lol. Seriously though, I'd LOVE to try an 8 sometime...especially a fan fretted one, ooo weee....


----------



## tehk (May 11, 2006)

Damnit, them Japanese are holding back on us (both US and Canadian). They get all the awesome series and models from Ibanez and ESP (my opinion of course, because I favor those 2 companies). I bet they're doing this because of what happened in 1945... You know...


----------



## velocity (May 11, 2006)

lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## XEN (May 12, 2006)

Hell, at this rate Caparison will make an 8 well before Ibanez, so I'm laying off of the Japanese.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 12, 2006)

dpm said:


> I so fucking want to do this it's not funny. The Koreans are now capable of extremely good quality.


 
I have to agree there. There's a UK company called Indie Guitars who get everything made out there. Having seen some of their high end custom stuff up close, it's top notch custom shop quality at Korean prices.


----------



## XEN (May 12, 2006)

So Dan, what's it going to take to get it going?

&#45208;&#45716; &#50557;&#44036; &#54620;&#44397;&#50612;&#47484; &#47568;&#54620;&#45796;


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 12, 2006)

Shot a load over those pics! Jesus that thing is sweet.

~A


----------



## dpm (May 13, 2006)

urklvt said:


> So Dan, what's it going to take to get it going?
> 
> &#45208;&#45716; &#50557;&#44036; &#54620;&#44397;&#50612;&#47484; &#47568;&#54620;&#45796;


 
Way more funds than I currently have available


----------



## Desecrated (May 15, 2006)

I want a cheap 8 string,


----------



## K5olbass (May 15, 2006)

Where can i get this guitar... i want this damn thing but cant seem to find any information on it...


http://www.ibanez87.it/italiano/altre-ibanez/rg-8.aspx

Thanks


----------



## Papa Shank (May 15, 2006)

It's an LACS Ibanez, in short you can't get it unless you're an Ibanez endorsee. There's plenty of talk about it in the extended range subforum.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (May 15, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> I want a cheap 8 string,


----------



## Nik (May 15, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> I want a cheap 8 string,



+10000000000

And with piezos, too.

Rondomusic, hook us up! An 8-string Agile would totally pwn


----------



## bostjan (May 16, 2006)

Guys, guys...settle down. Pay no attention to the eight string guitar before you.

Some of the people on this board make eight string guitars.

If you want a really cheap eight-string instrument, buy a Tara mandolin!

They have eight stings, and you can get one for around $70 

But seriously, there are some issues with eights.

If you want a high A, you will have to shorten the scale length or use special strings. If you want a low F#, you will need to increase the scale length. (Agile could do this) But really, we are starting to get toward fanned fret territory. Not that an Eight needs it, but it'd help. A nine would pretty much need it, even if it was a nice Ergo nine, tuning possibilities are limited.

As for getting a cheap eight with Piezos...umm show me a cheap seven with piezos!

No disrespect, but to be totally frank with you guys, save up and get a custom, or else don't be picky. I'd love for stuff like this to be available commercially, but I live on planet Earth, where the average guitarist scoffs at seven strings and other ERG's. These guys mention a fictional time when every little kid had a seven stringer and didn't know how to play it, but got big anyway. If you ask them to name someone they either a) say "ummm, Korn" (ignoring that Korn is a decent enough band who paid their dues) or b) "umm er umm..." then name some band that just tunes down their six string guitars, like Slipknot.

This is a stigma, but since most shredders (but not Rusty) have switched back to six (Rusty seems to have switched to Eight from Nine or something), we really don't have a counter-argument to these average guitar players' faulty argument.


----------



## Nik (May 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Guys, guys...settle down. Pay no attention to the eight string guitar before you.
> 
> Some of the people on this board make eight string guitars.
> 
> ...



Hey, I know all that stuff you said, but that won't stop me from fantasizing  

I know it's unrealistic, but we can dream. As for the piezos part, I guess that's totally unrealistic, but those can be installed after-market. And as for the cheap 8-string, well, if Rusty and Meshuggah don't move away from the 8s and a couple more artists start using them, then it is possible Ibanez might release an 8-string model, and if it generates enough interest (probably not enough sales, though) some companies like Rondo might release a cheap 8-string.

Oh shit I'm fantasizing again. But you'll never take my dreams from me  

Actually, a custom does sound pretty cool, because even if 8s become more mainstream, if you have a custom, it would still be a unique and valuable instrument.


----------



## Nik (May 17, 2006)

Hey, what is the date for the summer NAMM???


----------



## Papa Shank (May 17, 2006)

bostjan said:


> A nine would pretty much need it, even if it was a nice Ergo nine, tuning possibilities are limited.


Nah, mine was tuned C#-F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E, with 'special' strings it could've done F# upto a high A fairly easily I think. If anything you have a rediculous amount of tuning possibilities


----------



## bostjan (May 18, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Nah, mine was tuned C#-F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E, with 'special' strings it could've done F# upto a high A fairly easily I think. If anything you have a rediculous amount of tuning possibilities



Yeah, but no way without special strings. With special strings, tuning on a fanned fret instrument would be nearly unlimited. I'm just saying that they open up huge opprotunities. Sorry, I didn't mean to dis anyone's gear.


----------



## XEN (May 18, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Nah, mine was tuned C#-F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E, with 'special' strings it could've done F# upto a high A fairly easily I think. If anything you have a rediculous amount of tuning possibilities


Dude, that was a 30" right?
What was the gauge for that low C#? I'm nearing the point where I can have my 10 string built and want to know if I can do C# to high A. PM me if you think it doesn't need to be in this thread.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 18, 2006)

urklvt said:


> Dude, that was a 30" right?
> What was the gauge for that low C#? I'm nearing the point where I can have my 10 string built and want to know if I can do C# to high A. PM me if you think it doesn't need to be in this thread.


I honestly couldn't tell you, the luthier never told me the string gauges other than the high E. I can say it was over -070 though.


----------



## XEN (May 18, 2006)

Cool man, thx anyway. I have spoken with Jesse Blu about it on a few occasions, as well as to Dalawn Simpson, the guy with the 11 and 13 string guitars from Blu, and they were very helpful. I think it's going to work out fine.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 18, 2006)

Cool, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## XEN (May 18, 2006)

Hell, that makes two of us! Don't hold your breath though. The cash supply is low right now so it will take a good while to get done.


----------



## Emperoff (May 25, 2006)




----------

